# USB BT 5.0 dongle/device for PC with LDAC and or AptX HD?



## BigZ12 (May 11, 2019)

Didn't know where to post this, but it seems this group suited the most. (Mods,feel free to move it if it's wrong, but please don't move it to a forum where no one visit  )

http://www.avantree.com/product-long-range-bluetooth-usb-audio-adapter-avantree-dg60-blk.html
I have preordered the Avantree DG60, but since I'm Norwegian it seems I have to wait awhile 
(Estimated release dates: Jul15th, 2019 for USA || Aug 25th, 2019 for UK / IT / ES / DE / FR || Rest of the world: TBC)

Are there other similar solutions out there? Connecting to PC with USB, sending computer sound as LDAC/AptX HD through BT (preferably) 5.0 to my Sony WH-1000MX3 and/or Prostereo H2?

I have the DG50 with AptX LL, and it's working well as a soundcard on the PC, with also the possibility play/pause, skip tracks and adjusting volume. Ok sound quality, stability and no lipsync issues when watching movies/videoes/web-tv. (I use a HTPC on a LG OLED) The only thing is range with BT 4.2.

But I would really like a BT5.0 device with the HD sound codecs as well.

Excited to hear your thoughts / recommendations.


----------



## subtec

Bluetooth 5 only improves range in Bluetooth Low Energy mode, which lacks a stereo audio profile. Any device using AptX, SBC, LDAC, etc. is using Bluetooth Classic mode, which is unchanged since BT 4.2.


----------



## BigZ12 (May 12, 2019)

subtec said:


> Bluetooth 5 only improves range in Bluetooth Low Energy mode, which lacks a stereo audio profile. Any device using AptX, SBC, LDAC, etc. is using Bluetooth Classic mode, which is unchanged since BT 4.2.


Why is it that the Sennheiser Momentum True Wireless, the cheap Anbes 359 TWS / Tiso i4 / QCY T1C/T2C with BT5.0 have so much better range than for example the Jaybird X3, Jays a-Six, B&O E8 and RBH Prostereo H2 with BT4.1/4.2 (all BT headsets I own/have owned)
Coincidence, or that all those were tested on an iPhone X with AAC/SBC (the Jays was just SBC, and the RBH is AptX HD/LDAC but no AAC)?
The RBH Prostereo H2 have horrible range in my apartment paired to a Avantree DG50 Leaf which is connected to the HTPC in my living room. (BT4.2 - AptX) Dropouts in all other rooms... :O
While the QCY T2C ($19.99) connected to my iPhone X (BT5.0 - AAC) have no dropouts anywere in the apartment, when the phone is place next to the HTPC.

I'm not sure your info/theory are correct 

Do you have any suggestion for USB device which would suit my needs? The Shanling M0 does everything, but only support 4.2 (the Sony and RBH, my only two headsets supporting LDAC and AptX HD is just BT4.2, so...)


----------



## subtec (May 12, 2019)

I'm not sure why some of your devices work better than others, but it's not because of the Bluetooth version. From this article:


> There are essentially *two strains of Bluetooth*, the older *legacy or classic strain that encompasses versions 1.0 through 3.0* (including EDR). *The other strain is the low-energy Bluetooth that includes versions 4.0, 4.1, and 4.2*. The low-energy version uses a different radio technology than the classic strain.
> [...]
> *Bluetooth 5 is an enhancement to the low-energy version *[...]



On the Bluetooth SIG website, they make it clear that BLE is optimized for "short burst transmission," while BR/EDR (i.e., BT classic) is optimized for "continuous data streaming" (which is what you want for audio). AFAIK, all devices on currently the market use BT classic for audio transmission, though it is possible to use BLE with proprietary solutions for both transmitter and receiver.

Edit: actually it seems Apple has implemented A2DP and HFP in BLE, and is at least using it for hearing aids. However since this is a proprietary implementation and not part of standard Bluetooth LE, I would not expect devices that aren't explicitly designed for use with Apple products to use it.


----------



## BigZ12

Thanks for the explanations! I learn something new every day in here 
The Avantree Leaf is BT4.1 btw, but that doesn't matter if your knowledge is right. 
The difference in range between the B&O/RBH (Both BT4.2) and the Anbes/QCY/Tiso/Sennheiser (all BT5.0), made me sure it had to be because of the different BT versions... just a "crappy" transmitter in the B&O and RBH then?


----------



## BigZ12

https://headphonereview.com/guides/bluetooth-5-0-faq/
This article states what you said that headsets with BT5.0 are stuck using older Bluetooth audio standards and does not boost better audio because of that. Still BT5.0 implement better range anyway?!


----------



## subtec (May 12, 2019)

There's a LOT of bad/incomplete info about BT 5 out there. Like this article talks about the improved range of BT 5, but fails to mention until the end that it only applies to BLE, which isn't supported by any headphones. So the visual of getting more range walking around wearing your headphones is purely hypothetical with today's tech.

If BT 5 devices perform any better at maintaining a connection, I expect it has more to do with other improvements that come with newer hardware, rather than the Bluetooth version.


----------



## sonance

It’s possible that newer (or even different) receivers would perform significantly differently with regards to range and even when working the same protocol (4.2) - and something implementing 5.0 is likely  to be a newer premium implementation. Think wifi devices and routers with 802.11ac - they are all over the place with range and reliability.


----------



## BigZ12 (May 13, 2019)

Yes, I guess you're right. 
I tested my Sony WH-1000MX3 with my iPhone X just now. Even if the Sony's got BT4.2, they have the same range as the BT5.0 headsets I boasted about in my earlier post.


----------



## Iplaywithrocks (May 19, 2019)

I just ordered the Auris Amplify to test out and I must say the output quality and range is really impressive. Also has one of the newer portable AK Chips / BT chips and handles Aptx HD and LDAC.


----------



## BigZ12 (May 19, 2019)

Iplaywithrocks said:


> I just ordered the Auris Amplify to test out and I must say the output quality and range is really impressive. Also has one of the newer portable AK Chips / BT chips and handles Aptx HD and LDAC.


Thanks for answering.

That looks like an awesome device, but it's not what I'm looking for.

I want a BT transmitter I can connect to a HTPC in my living room, and send all sound from the computer through BT (preferably with the LDAC codec) to my headsets. (connect the device with USB to HTPC, and get it to act like a sound card)


----------



## Iplaywithrocks

BigZ12 said:


> Thanks for answering.
> 
> That looks like an awesome device, but it's not what I'm looking for.
> 
> I want a BT transmitter I can connect to a HTPC in my living room, and send all sound from the computer through BT (preferably with the LDAC codec) to my headsets. (connect the device with USB to HTPC, and get it to act like a sound card)



Ahh apologies, I know zeos always talks about the MPOW Transmitter / receiver, Though I am sure you probably came across them already.


----------



## BigZ12

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32949730463.html
I bought this. Works very well on my living room PC, with Sony WH-1000MX3 and Prostereo H2.
Confirmed AptX HD with Sony app.


----------



## froes

The Reiyin is nailed on *16* bit / 48 kHz what is not really the definition aptx HD on the "PC side" of the adapter.


----------



## Infoseeker

Do now the Sony Xm3 does not have Aptx-LL, so you will get great sound via ldac for music. 

But for anything that isn't music you will lag without Aptx-LL supporting headphones.


----------



## Gil80

hi.
sorry for hijacking this thread, but it's on the same topic of what I'm after.

I'm on the hunt for a Bluetooth device that can transmit aptX LL and potentially aptX HD and that it's USB powered but also has 3.5mm jack to get the audio input.
The use cases are:
1. For the TV to be used with headphones
2. For my Lenovo work laptop, for when I listen to music on my Nuraphones (they support atpX HD), so for the 2nd use case, it must have the aptX HD codec.

If anyone has any experience with the above, what would you recommend? I live in Australia so not everything is available here. I'm limited to eBay Australia and Aliexpress.

Thanks!


----------



## PavelCoelho

The only device I found so far, that transmits bluetooth LDAC and aptX HD, is FiiO BTA30. It's a bit more expensive ($90), but totally worth the price for what it is. 
Sadly, the LDAC transmission works only through the optical SPDIF input, it won't work via USB. But I'm okay with that, because my computer's motherboard and my external DAC both have SPDIF outputs and I'll be able to use it. I'm considering buying it for the LDAC transmitter part of it, although it is also a receiver and a DAC, which I will probably not use.


----------



## Billybb

I have a mini PC in my living room which I download films to with Atmos/DTS soundtracks, I also have the Atmos/DTS apps on the PC to enable them, my question is though, is it possible to transmit Atmos Headphone or DTS Headphone X to two pairs of Bluetooth headphones from the PC?


----------

